# New baby female



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Here my new ball python and the last one...
its beautiful and have a lot of personality.









Thanks for looking








Carnivoro


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

? how many Ball pythons do you have.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam dude i bet u have a sweet collection
and thats a nice edition


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

4 ball pythons in my house,2 mines and 2 of my girlfriend.

Thanks very much! Death by #s...

Carnivoro


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

nice! scince u kinda collect them get a albino...It would be a nice addition but dont take my word for it.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I am not sure abuot how much you know about Ball pythons but if they are in the same cage that migh not be good. If you is too big it will dominate the other one and will not allow it to it.


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

who says they are in the same cage??
They are in DIFF. cage,each one have a cage...

Carnivoro


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

PunkRockSkater39 said:


> nice! scince u kinda collect them get a albino...It would be a nice addition but dont take my word for it.


 yes i thinking about get a albino female, but is difficult because i have 7 snakes, and lokking for a pair of green anacondas, i dont have much space. But my male ball python is a blood python (python curtus).

Carnivoro


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great looking specimen man...nice pick up...







!

BTW: IMHO you should try some bigger Boas or Burms pythons before dealing with much bigger and aggressive green Anacondas...







!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great looking specimen man...nice pick up...







!

BTW: IMHO you should try some bigger Boas or Burms pythons before dealing with much bigger and aggressive green Anacondas...







!


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I said "IF" they are in the same cage.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

looks nice


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Thanks very much guys!...


----------

